# Opening Day Report with Pics



## art21 (Oct 29, 2008)

Arrived at the launch Friday and water was over the road and launch area. Didn't like the looks of the conditions but made the trip in and set up camp. In the 8 years of making this trip I have never saw the river that high. Fishing started slow with no one catching anything. Moved to the third hole of the day where I have fished before but never caught anything before. Then the sun poped out and caught the biggest Brookie I have ever tangled with. Then pulled three others out of the hole. I ended up with with four for the poener and the rest of the group nothin. The next day I caught 1 fish and another guy caught 1, missed a few as well sunday. For the weekend out of 8 of us 6 fish, not bad concidering the water level. Hope to go back because the water was recieding and was about to normal level by the time we left. Kept the fish and it will be going on the wall.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

good god man. Thats a nice, fat brook trout!!!!! I hope to do battle with one like that here soon...... Thanks for sharing the pic's


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Really NICE Brookie, there. Thx for the report.


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

All of the fish we caught on opener looked that way. Fat with worms. Looked like they were spawning hens full of eggs but the bucks looked the same way. Awesome brookie. Looks like the Pere Marquette just above fishermans campground.:idea:


----------



## TJHUNTER (Oct 18, 2007)

very nice! we got all browns and they were all of worms from the flood.


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

that's one of the biggest brookies I have seen from the lower


----------



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics. Nice brookie.


----------

